# My makeup was stolen...



## melliquor (May 1, 2008)

I am so f***** pissed off.  My daughter's friend was over today and she stole one of my lipglosses and lipliners.  Aghhhhhhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I never liked her anyway.  She comes over and bosses my daughter around and she just takes it.  Katie told me that her friend kept coming in my room looking at my makeup and playing with the glosses. 

It really pisses me off because I shouldn't have to worry about whenever one of her friends come over if something is going to go missing.  I know Katie didn't take it because she never has before.  She always asks if she can put on something.  I am glad that it was only a gloss and liner from the perm line.  I can easily replace it if I can't get it back.

I called her mom and told her and she said she would call me later.  I feel a little bad but she shouldn't be stealing from her friend's parents.

Oh well... rant over now.

Has anybody ever stolen from you?


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 1, 2008)

I would be pissed too if some little brat came and stole my makeup! But thankfully no has ever stolen any even though I have 4 sisters not one of them has ever taken any of my makeup.


----------



## k.a.t (May 1, 2008)

My own 'friend' has stolen from me before... she stole my glitter liner, concealer and one of my tops ¬¬    I was so pissed. She returned my top (all strectched out due to her FAT-ARSE BACK) and i took back my concealer when i found it in her bathroom...she refuses to admit that she stole my glitter liner though....urgh


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

As much as it hurts , Your daughter shouldn't have been letting her friend into your room. You make need to make your room off limit to her if possible , or at least just when she has friends over and obviously that friend would not be allowed to come over anymore. If the mother does call you back , I would ask for the Cost  of the make up ( reasonably if most of it's used ) . I wouldn't want it back after she had it.... Or if she knows she's in trouble she may do immature things to it before returning =/. I would also have the " you need to be careful about what kind of people you make your friends" talk with your daughter.


----------



## Divinity (May 1, 2008)

^
Werd.  Thankfully I'm the only MAC addict among family.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 1, 2008)

That is awful.  I would have called her mother too, I think you did the right thing.  On the opposite end, I remember when I was younger and I was best friends with this girl who had a sleepover.  She accused me of stealing a hair brush-which I never did-and her mom called mine.  I swore up and down that I didn't take it and told my mom I knew if I wanted something all I had to do was ask (I got this lecture when my cousin was found shoplifting a lighter at Walgreens).  A few months later, her mom called mine and told her the brush was found under the girl's bed.  Not only did it hurt me as a person, it ruined a friendship over something so ridiculous.  I will never forget that because I was so crushed she would accuse me of something like this.

Your daughter I'm sure has realized this girl is bad news.  On the positive side, I'm sorry to say, it was probably the best lesson your daughter could have learned about friends and what is right and wrong.

Hopefully this mother is mature enough to realize her daughter has done a bad thing and teaches her a lesson.


----------



## SuSana (May 1, 2008)

This happened to me a few weeks ago.  I had a party at my house and I have some makeup in drawers in my bathroom, but most is in my room.  You know when people start drinking they have to go to the bathroom, and usually everyone uses the main bathroom but they were in and out of mine as well.  I guess someone took the liberty of taking some of my makeup, including a liner, lipliner, a couple pigment samples and I'm not sure what else.  The only reason I even noticed was because I was going to sell the liner and went to get it and it was gone, then noticed my other stuff gone too.  Too bad I don't know who did it or I would ask for it back, but there were too many people and it will be a hassle to try to figure it out.  It's irritating because why would you take something that isn't yours??


----------



## Kalico (May 1, 2008)

What was that little brat doing going into your room, let alone going near your precious make-up! Wow I would be PISSED. $^*#$%&^#^!! I hope her mother steps up to the plate and makes her brat give them back.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

I did a wedding once, for an old friend I used to dance hula with, and her bridesmaids stole 2 lipglosses. They were the minis from the 2005 holiday collection. (But they were so catty & uncooperative with me & the bride, I guess I should have expected as much).

And then my car got broken into once & a traincase got stolen... but that's a whole story on its own!


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 1, 2008)

Kids often do do things like that (unfortunately!) buthopefully her mum will keep her in line.

A woman once stole my whole clear plastic bag of makeup on my flight. I was so angry it had some limited edition items and stuff I needed for holiday like my sunscreen! I was so mad!!!!!!!! I had to spend a week with only 1 lipstick and a tinted balm that I kept in my case.


----------



## melliquor (May 1, 2008)

Her mother brought her back her to give me my stuff back and then we found out she took a bunch of other stuff from my daughter.  She had about 7 DVDs that Katie didn't even notice was gone and some makeup that I gave to Katie.  I had given her a Mac blush and lippie and she had taken it and completely ruined it.  

I haven't had the talk with her yet.  I will wait until tomorrow night or Saturday to talk to her about it.    

Katie knows my room is off limits when her friends are here but this girl doesn't listen and bosses Katie around.  I never liked her and didn't like Katie playing with her.  I told her today flat out... she can't speak to her or play with her anymore.  They can talk in school... I can't stop that but any other time... HELL NO.  

I am just glad that it wasn't one of my favourite LE glosses.  I would have been so pissed off.  Can you imagine if it was Heatherette or my precious Barbie ones.


----------



## Brittni (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_This happened to me a few weeks ago.  I had a party at my house and I have some makeup in drawers in my bathroom, but most is in my room.  You know when people start drinking they have to go to the bathroom, and usually everyone uses the main bathroom but they were in and out of mine as well.  I guess someone took the liberty of taking some of my makeup, including a liner, lipliner, a couple pigment samples and I'm not sure what else.  The only reason I even noticed was because I was going to sell the liner and went to get it and it was gone, then noticed my other stuff gone too.  Too bad I don't know who did it or I would ask for it back, but there were too many people and it will be a hassle to try to figure it out.  It's irritating because why would you take something that isn't yours??_

 
College parties around here are notorious for that from what I've noticed (and seen girls, who weren't my friends, doing it). It's such a shame. I've seen plenty of girls steal from bathrooms - ridiculous things, too; hiding BLOW DRYERS in their purses for example, perfumes, SHAMPOO, etc.


....Mell, how old are these kids? I think you did the right thing because people should be called out when they are doing something wrong; like a slap in the hand so they know not to do it again!


----------



## GoldenFairy (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Her mother brought her back her to give me my stuff back and then we found out she took a bunch of other stuff from my daughter.  She had about 7 DVDs that Katie didn't even notice was gone and some makeup that I gave to Katie.  I had given her a Mac blush and lippie and she had taken it and completely ruined it.  

I haven't had the talk with her yet.  I will wait until tomorrow night or Saturday to talk to her about it.    

Katie knows my room is off limits when her friends are here but this girl doesn't listen and bosses Katie around.  I never liked her and didn't like Katie playing with her.  I told her today flat out... she can't speak to her or play with her anymore.  They can talk in school... I can't stop that but any other time... HELL NO.  

I am just glad that it wasn't one of my favourite LE glosses.  I would have been so pissed off.  Can you imagine if it was Heatherette or my precious Barbie ones._

 
That's awful - she's a real bad influence!! Maybe (I know you shouldn't have to but..) invest in a train case with locks? My 4 year old niece is obsessed with my make up and even though I trust her, I would be seriously annoyed if she played with any of my LE stuff - so I keep my traincase locked just in case.


----------



## Girl about town (May 1, 2008)

what a horrible little turd, im glad you got your stuff back xxx


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 1, 2008)

I had my handbag stolen today with over £300 worth of stuff inside it, amongst them was MAC Barcelona Red l/s, Springbean lustreglass and a 3D gloss. but those dont matter, its my phone and ipod that matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




having things stolen sucks


----------



## ritchieramone (May 1, 2008)

That's really dreadful - it sounds like you did the right thing. Going in to your room *and* stealing from you is bad enough but then finding out that she also stole from your daughter?! Some friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you can get it all sorted out and that you can have your little chat.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 1, 2008)

ahh i hate that. One time my friend asked me if she could borrow a lipgloss real quick but she ended up taking it. I saw it at her house and I asked for it back but she said ohh no its mine i bought one. Yeah right.
=( people should not steal makeup


----------



## Rennah (May 1, 2008)

That really sucks.

Kids can be really naughty sometimes.

I hope the girl's mom pays for what her daughter took and ruined.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_ 
I hope the girl's mom pays for what her daughter took and ruined._

 
I completely agree , That is their responsibility. You are lucky that the Mom took action. A lot of times they either 1 don't care or 2 think their child would never do something like that.


----------



## *Star Violet* (May 1, 2008)

There was this girl in my school who befreinded me by stealing my personal diary and kinda black mailed me into being her friend. She was one of the most richest and popular girls in my school where as, I had just lost a father and my family was going through financial problems. Her dad's a millionare. She started stealing alot from me, makeup, clothes and you name it. The rich stealing from the poor. Well, I couldn't get my diary back so what I did was I stole all of my own stuff back from her before dumping her and no I didn't steal anything of hers but boy did she have an awesome makeup collection...maybe she stole it from others?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 1, 2008)

Thats awful. A couple years ago (back when I shared makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) a friend used my burts bees chapstick and i never even noticed i had lost it, well i thought I misplaced it. Then i saw her using it at work and she laughed about it. it wasn't a big deal to me, but it happened again with the same girl with an actual lipgloss. Like, wow you're a dirty bitch give me back my stuff lol.

I'm glad the stuff is returned but it doesnt help that the brat broke some of it.SEVEN DVDS. What a stinker her mom should spank her for a week and never let her out of her room. ever. LoL


----------



## redambition (May 1, 2008)

that's terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am happy to hear that the other mother took it seriously and made her daughter return the stolen items - it should teach the girl a lesson!

Personally I would not be inviting the girl back into the house.


----------



## Pnk85 (May 2, 2008)

That has happened to my husband before, my younger brother asked if he could borrow his cd case so he can put a bunch of songs on his ipod. I warned my husband not to do it because my brother is irresponsible and doesn't take care of things.  He did it anyway, well my mom's boyfriend had his son and some friends over. Of course my brother didn't put up the cd case & left it out.  Well when we went back to pick up the cd case more than half of his collection was gone.  All of his one of a kind DJ Screw cds were all gone!!! 

DJ Screw is really popular in the US, he is from Houston & my husband knew him and all of his friends. So he had a bunch of one of a kind cds you can't buy in stores. He can't get anymore cds from DJ Screw because he died years ago.


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2008)

In college I was in a sorority and there was one girl that I roomed with (there were four to a room) that would steal my makeup all of the time.  I would be missing a lot of high end makeup and brand new clothes.  I would often times find the makeup products or clothing stuffed in her laundry bag.  When I confronted her with them she denied it.  Ummm....how did my clothes and makeup get in your laundry bag?  It made me sooooo mad.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 2, 2008)

Aww that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sister takes my make up all the time. I mean its not like STEALING it, but she will take it and HIDE it.

Like my eyelash curler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it back now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But one thing that really annoyed me was she took my woodwinked e/s which was BNIB (my backup) and opened it, used it, and obviously left her straightener on it and now the top is melted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and non-make up, but she also took my passport to use as ID (shes underage) and IT GOT ALL WET, and now I have to get a NEW one.

Oh, and before I knew she took my passport, I was going to Fiji, and I couldnt find it, I thought I'd lost it and have to get a new one. (which is NOT CHEAP) and then the police found it in the city! I was SO annoyed, that she took it lost it, I got it back, THEN SHE TOOK IT AGAIN!
That made me so mad! I was so scared someone could steal my identity (she also took a bankcard) because she was being so careless!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 2, 2008)

Sorry about that hassle.  I am very glad that you called her mother.

Personally, I would stop allowing your daughter to see this "friend".  She doesn't sound like she respects you or your daughter.  If she is stealing lipglass now, what next?  What if she steals something again and your daughter gets caught up in the mess?

ETA: I see that you did cut them off.  Good call.


----------



## sinergy (May 2, 2008)

Im glad you got your stuff back, that sucks when someone steals from you. =( When I was in cosmo school I did makeup for everyone all the time, and there was very few girls at my school that used MAC or had heard of it, (smaller place, big malls about two hours away) anyhow, one day I let a few girls use my makeup and one of them stole two brushes from me! I was so pissed off, what the hell did they need my brushes for? they probably didnt even know how to use them!!!! (Think they were like 266 or 208 and a 219) Never the less, I stopped letting people use my stuff after that.


----------



## Hilly (May 2, 2008)

Having stuff stolen at a party you have thrown is the worst!!!

When I was in college, I threw a party for someone and my bff from Colorado was visiting. Clearly, we are in college and broke as jokes. This dumb hoe- Venessa- stole my SELENA movie, Picture frame, hot dogs (i am not lying about this!!!!), money from my out of town friend, and the nest of all....some really old resin from a bowl we scraped!!!!! LOL Who does that!?!??! LOSERS!

I am glad you got your stuff back Mel...kids can be such scam artists!


----------



## macface (May 2, 2008)

I can't stand bitches that steel makeup,clothes,shoes all personal stuff can they just buy there own. Seriously when I hear stories like these it gets me pissed off because  i remember  when my cousin stole some  of my  mac eyeshadows.


----------



## new-xero (Jun 4, 2008)

A few months ago I had a purse stolen with over $1,000 worth of money, electronics ( digicam, iphone) and mac products in it. All I kept thinking was these nasty thugs are either throwing out the makeup and brushes, or giving it to their ho girlfriends! 
I have so much make up, and in all honestly I'm not very organized with it. Sometimes I will notice things missing, but its hard to tell who took it. 

OT, I have a friend who shop lifts like crazy. She goes into walmart and  steals like $50 of make up at a time. She does it when she buys cat litter too, so she can open up the lid to the cat litter and hide the make up in there. eww. She also steals ground beef and chicken from the grocery store.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

aw hell no.


----------



## concertina (Jun 4, 2008)

I went to a Bachelorette party for a good friend a few years back and there were lots of girls that I only knew casually. I had gone to Sephora that day before we all arrived at the hotel and had my bag sitting on a table. I didn't think anything of it...

When I left the next day, a really cool duo-colored liquid eyeshadow (about $20) was missing from the bag. I didn't get to use it ONCE. 

Ahhh well...live and learn, right?


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

I am really sorry this has happened to you. I wouldn't allow that girl to come to your home anymore. I would be soo angry.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_And then my car got broken into once & a traincase got stolen... but that's a whole story on its own!_

 
I would have had a heart attack!!! That sucks!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

One of my friends parties like every night. She has had so much stolen from her at her parties. I don't throw parties for that reason. Honestly I don't even like going to them. But Lubbock has a horrible stealing problem. Someone store her iPhone and she found it on campus a couple weeks later all banged up and scratched... Luckly it still worked. But seriously. I don't understand why anyone would steal something they had no use for. and Make up. I don't like sharing make up to start out with and taking someone you don't knows makeup is just gross.


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep I'd def keep her away from your house, knowing that she stole other things aswell


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats awful, how old is she out of curiosity? At least you got it back and the mum was good about it instead of making excuses.

I can't stand people who steal. One of my best friends, he was working a night shift the night before christmas eve, and he comes out in the morning to find his car window smashed and broken into, and they took his £1000 guitar (about $2000), all his guitar pedals which are worth quite a lot, and they took his laptop which was worth over £1200, but they didn't take the charger or battery for the laptop which was next to it? Guess it was just 'grab and run'. Merry f*kin christmas to him huh?


----------



## kobri (Jun 4, 2008)

Man how horrible! I was once doing makeup for a show in University and I was about to take my traincase home when everyone decided to go to meal hall so I put it in a closet in the theatre and when I came back 45 mins later it was gone. I was devastated, mostly because I lost my beloved makeup but also because I don't know who else would have been in there other than people involved in the plays.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank god the mother did something about it! Some parents will never admit their children do bad shit. 
I got my makeup case stole a few months ago when I worked at the Bay. I had brought it to work for the first and only time because I was sleeping over at a friends and we were going clubbing. It pissed me off cause it was worth quite a bit. i had not many products but they were expensive as we all know. But something good came out of that. I became an ADDICT(good...or bad?) I found Specktra as I was searching for what to buy. I got to learn alot about MAC. And now my makeup collection is worth about 3 times as much as my previous one. I will never bring it anywhere-_-


----------



## Jessica6128 (Jun 6, 2008)

When I was in middle school I had a friend that stole from me. At first I thought I just misplaced my things because then I was kind of messy and my room was definately messy so I thought when I cleaned up I would find it. The stupid girl actually used my lipgloss she stole from me infront of me and even stole those teeny bopper magazines from me! Even after my parents asked her if she wanted anything when we went to the mall or the store when she was spending the night with me. Needless to say everytime she came over I had to proof my room and give my parents my important things.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes i had things stolen.
On feb. becaus eof money problems, i had to go and live with my best guy friend. One day, he calls and he´s like, ¨ohhh can you put some make up on me?, i have a costume party and i wanna dress up as a girl¨
I told him I couldnt, ´cause I was in college and I was going to home very late.
I got home that night at... 12 something, and OH SURPRISE!
MY WHOLE MAC CASE WASN´T THERE!!!
I was SO pissed, i called to his cellphone, and he wouldn´t answer, next day... he goes to my room, he apologized, he said a friend of his, got into the room, and took my stuff!
Then i realized, they got a red lipliner and OPI Nailpolish.

I hate when people do that.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been stolen from big time. I was returning to my dorm from a trip. I had a very big bag packed because I was gone for quite a few days. I had my favorite make up at the time, all sorts of cute clothes and jewelry, shoes, A LOT OF STUFF. I was on the Amtrak train. I usually keep my bags with me when traveling on Amtrack but since the bag was so big, I decided to put it below with the other bags because I didn't want to be rude. Well, when my stop was coming up I went to go get my bag it was GONE. I was so crushed. I was upset, crying. I HATE thieves. It hurt but I learned a very valuable lesson. I learned to travel lighter and keep my things close, but most importantly, I learned not to place such a high value on such trivial things, they can be gone quick and there are things that are way more valuable.

In my second year of college, I lived in an apartment with 4 other girls. On two different occasions, laptops were stolen by "guests" who had been invited over. I've never thrown a party at my own place, and I hated that they did it all the time. There were no locks on the room doors, so whenever they threw a party I would make sure to take all of my valuables and put them in my closet, under all of the junk. I would be sure that my room was clean so that I would know immediately if anything was missing. I had a desk top computer, so that wasn't really an issue. I also wrapped jingle bells around both sides of the door knob, so if anyone tried to go into my room, I would know about it.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 6, 2008)

*Its good her mother made her return the stolen items. SO many mothers would be like "My kid didn't do anything!!!", even if they know damn well their kid DID!! At least she has some sense in her for that...BUT.........If that were MY kid, I'd have paid you (or, made HER pay) for the items she ruined...AND probably even the items of makeup she took; 'cause, once it's been used by her, you probably don't want it anyway...it's kinda like (and pls. forgive the gross simile) giving your man a used condom to wear (okay...maybe not THAT gross, but still pretty gross)!*

*In any event, I personally would've shelled out $25 for the stuff...you're gonna take it as a loss anyway...*


*I hope the little bitch was really humiliated.*


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2008)

Friends have "borrowed" glosses and other things for a night out and "forgot" to return them for 6 months
and then I forget who it was that had it and when it went missing, but I know its gone
and then six months later they bring it over "oh ya I forgot I had this"
yaaa right haha considering its usually almost empty!

but thats only happened a few times, now I call them the next day "next time your over I want that gloss put it in your purse now"

its not worth loosing an LE gloss.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 6, 2008)

This is really interesting.  A lot of my friends like my makeup and the quality, but since I'm such a different skintone than they are, they can't really "take it" unless I identify something that they might like.  Even then, I often offer to share with them so there's no reason for them to take it.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple of the girls that my daughter has over-I really have to watch them.  I have my pigments displayed on the wall  and I think sometimes it is just too hard for them to resist.  They have never actually stolen anything, but one little girl decided she wanted a closer look and spilled over half a pigment.  Of course, it was a LE pigment that I had paid outrageously for.  I learned my lesson at that point and now no children are allowed in my room.


----------



## Jello89 (Jun 7, 2008)

Arg. I have that problem with my sister and her friends. They are always looking at my makeup when Im not home. One day I cam home and there were some pigments on my desk. I put down my bag and the cap flew off cause it hadnt been screwed on. I almost had a heart attack. She even took my concealer and lied about taking it. Rawr.


----------



## jenNpaci (Jun 7, 2008)

omg these stories are making me worry so much!  my roommate just called and said her best friend and her best friend's sister are staying over in our room tomorrow night and I'm @ home this weekend.  all my make up is on my desk in my case =/  i keep thinking i should go back tomorrow.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 7, 2008)

I have learned... Katie and her friedns are not allowed in my room.  She is no longer friends with the girl.  She called once after it happened and I told her not to call back.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *new-xero* 

 
_A few months ago I had a purse stolen with over $1,000 worth of money, electronics ( digicam, iphone) and mac products in it. All I kept thinking was these nasty thugs are either throwing out the makeup and brushes, or giving it to their ho girlfriends! 
I have so much make up, and in all honestly I'm not very organized with it. Sometimes I will notice things missing, but its hard to tell who took it. 

OT, I have a friend who shop lifts like crazy. She goes into walmart and  steals like $50 of make up at a time. She does it when she buys cat litter too, so she can open up the lid to the cat litter and hide the make up in there. eww. *She also steals ground beef and chicken from the grocery store.*_

 
OMG THAT ME LOL SO MUCH


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 8, 2008)

Ive had so many things stolen from me over the years but another terrible terrible thing isnt the stealing part. Sometimes I would rather they steal it.

I worked at a salon in hollywood, it was a booth so I had to bring all my stuff in. I had my traincase out, and a little girl who was there with her father in the waiting area got into my traincase and opened a translucent powder and it got EVERYWHERE! she closed it and her father had the nerve to tell me she didnt do it. but i saw her closing it. mind you he was chit chatting it on the phone the whole time not watching her at all. 

ive also had girls use my mascara and use them without a disposable wands.

my cousin loves to pack on lipgloss on top of colour and one time she used one of mine and it had left over colour all over it it was terrible.


----------



## lalunia (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, I'm glad that little brat admitted to it and hope the mom punished her somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm careful about my things after I had my cell phone stolen 2 years ago at my best friend's bbq. There were maybe 15 people there and I knew all of them, with the exception of 2 or 3. I put in on the table and when I walked away for a few minutes, someone swiped it. I spent half the night searching for it but nope, it was never seen again. To me it was a big deal because it was the hot pink razor (I was obsessed with it at the time) and it cost me a lot, considereing I just graduated hs and worked pt. 

oh, and a few weeks ago I was celebrating my friend's bday and we were all at a house about to go clubbing. I left my purse somewhere on a chair (again, it was with people I knew well. stupid me.) and my True Romantic BP was taken. Ugh, to this day I cringe about it because I LOVED it


----------

